

Mark Frauenfelder: Made by Hand - absconditus
http://fora.tv/2010/05/22/Mark_Frauenfelder_Made_by_Hand

======
absconditus
"Summary

Mark Frauenfelder talks about his undertakings from his new book, Made By
Hand: raising chickens, beekeeping, making cigar box guitars, and more."

"Mark Frauenfelder is the editor-in-chief of Make and the founder of
BoingBoing.net."

